# Rest in Peace Sig



## DamFish

I don't know if it is appropriate to post this here but I lost a friend this week who was also an avid member of our salt water community.
Sig, aka Greg, aka Grisha died suddenly on Tuesday Feb 9
The funeral is tomorrow at 11 AM
Service will be at the Chapel at 2401 Steeles Avenue West. Interment to follow at Pardes Chaim cemetery, located at 11818 Bathurst St., Maple.


----------



## blunthead

wow. i was just at his house a few days ago and he seemed ok.
R.I.P. Sir, you will be missed


----------



## fesso clown

Wow, by the title of the thread I thought you were going to tell us that he's out of the Hobby... again.. or maybe he bought a 7 foot tank without asking the wife... again... 
This is sad news...
Greg always used to chime in with excellent and BLUNT advice and will be missed. 
Thanks for posting the sad news, he was a valued member of our community and I am sure we would want to know so very appropriate I think.

Greg gave me a nice island tower ceramic rock from his last tank and forever be known as Sig Isle. (EDIT )
Here's a shot:


----------



## matti2uude

That's terrible news. Very sad to hear this.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiinx

sorry, what? Greg died? that's terrible terrible news..

Prayers and thoughts for his daughter and wife..


----------



## gtareef

I spoke to him a few days ago and just found out about the news this morning. Very sad to hear.

Greg is a funny guy, speak his mind and no BS. 

Respect, R.I.P my friend.


----------



## goobafish

Terrible news . Was a really great guy, offered me wonderful advice, and was the previous owner of my system.


----------



## twobytwo

Really sad to hear. Greg was truly unique. He was one of the couple guys that invited me to his home and let me see his setup and ask him questions, as I was finalizing plans for my tank. And then he got tired of me and kicked me out (not in mean way). A big shame...


----------



## DamFish

or maybe he bought a 7 foot tank without asking the wife

Exactly my first thoughts too. I even said that to my wife when I saw he was buying someones skimmer a weeks ago. The way he went in and out of the hobby there are a lot of people who have memorabilia from his tanks. I have a couple Sig corals and a ton of Sig hardware.



fesso clown said:


> Wow, by the title of the thread I thought you were going to tell us that he's out of the Hobby... again.. or maybe he bought a 7 foot tank without asking the wife... again...
> This is sad news...
> Greg always used to chime in with excellent and BLUNT advice and will be missed.
> Thanks for posting the sad news, he was a valued member of our community and I am sure we would want to know so very appropriate I think.
> 
> Greg gave me a nice island tower ceramic rock from his last tank and forever be known as Sig Isle. (EDIT )
> Here's a shot:


----------



## Crayon

Wow, I never met Greg, but he and chatted privately via email a fair amount. Funny guy, loved the European approach to speaking his mind. Was looking forward to meeting him one day...........guess that won't happen now.
Sad.
Thought and prayers to his family.


----------



## Bullet

Sad news and while I never had the chance to meet him, he touched my life here on this forum
I'm sure that most of us would agree that his postings were blunt but full of great, sound advice and with the best of intentions for all of us to be successful in the hobby and for all to love it as much as he obviously did 
G-d bless him - Rest in peace 
Sam


----------



## Bwhiskered

Although I never met him. It saddens me to hear the passing of a devote hobbyist.


----------



## fury165

I was expecting this to be a bad joke... Truly a sad day for the GTAA community. Will miss our friend and his no nonsense advice. RIP buddy. 😞


----------



## tom g

*Rip*

RIP greg u got me into this hobby.u and I had a fall out
But I always got a chuckle when u posted like fesso
Said u were always blunt..
Sorry to his family


----------



## altcharacter

I've known Greg since the first day I got into the hobby. I bought my 20g off him and quite a few other things. 

Greg was always that guy who would get in trouble with people for speaking his mind and telling you what he thought should be done. There were quite a few people who didn't like hims online personality but he was a totally different person once you met him and talked to him. He was a huge help to our community as a friend and a fellow reefer. 

To the people who never met him, you missed out!

Very sad day indeed


----------



## teemee

So sorry to hear this very sad news.
Greg was a lovely guy, and a great contributor to the forum.
He will be missed.
Condolences to his family.
I'm sure he's already planning that full wall tank he wanted in heaven...
Farewell my friend~


----------



## kamal

This is such terrible news. My condolences to his family may he rest in peace. He was just telling me about a new tank order he made, I am actually in shock. Very opinionated and blunt is what people saw on the surface but a lovely generous guy


----------



## Taipan

It is with profound sadness and a heavy heart that I received news of his passing recently from his family. Whether or not you agreed with his political views or ideologies is not the point here. He was indeed vocal, impulsive, and stubborn. For those that were close to him; we not only accepted those traits but we learned from them. He and I disagreed on many topics of heated discussion; but at the end we would always "agree to disagree" - with smiles on our faces.

I have had the privilege to break bread with him and his family on several occasions. His heart was big for those that he allowed to see past his tough exterior. I will miss his sense of humour and our morning coffees together. In a world of political correctness; I will miss his candour and straight from the mouth honesty.

http://bigthink.com/videos/john-cleese-on-political-correctness

This community that he was a part of; followed him on his journey from one build to the next&#8230;.all in record time no less. We have lost a passionate hobbyist that enjoyed the challenge of the chase/build. Love him, hate him (he didn't care  ) - he lived life on his own terms. I for one; am certainly richer for it and he will be sorrowfully missed.

"Hamakom yinachem etchem b'toch sh'ar aveilei Tzion v'yerushalayim" (Prishah 393:3)


----------



## gtareef

Taipan said:


> This community that he was a part of; followed him on his journey from one build to the next&#8230;.all in record time no less. We have lost a passionate hobbyist that enjoyed the challenge of the chase/build. Love him, hate him (he didn't care  ) - he lived life on his own terms. I for one; am certainly richer for it and he will be sorrowfully missed.
> 
> "Hamakom yinachem etchem b'toch sh'ar aveilei Tzion v'yerushalayim" (Prishah 393:3)


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## altcharacter

Just a quick story that most people don't know about Greg.

He was the type of guy that liked to help and also like to trade stuff even if he didn't need it. He was also the type of guy who would give you his shirt off your back if you needed it.

So I saw a Eheim 1250 pump for sale on the forums but it was out in Milton and Greg knew that I wanted the pump so he picked it up for me and brought it back into town. Once at his house I thanked him a thousand times and tried to give him $20 for bringing it back but of course he is stubborn and didn't take the cash. I tried to give him frags but of course....he's stubborn. I knew he wouldn't accept anything as a "thank you" for bringing the pump back for me (and fronting the cash for me) so I decided to stop off at the 7-11 down the street and pick up 10 lighters all different colors.

With a big smile he opened his palm and said "I'll definitely take those!!!"

Good guy?? Nope....great guy!


----------



## Rookie2013

This was NOT the news I was expecting to read when I logged in to the forum today...I have never chatted nor met him but have read his comments on various threads and kinda got a feeling that here is a guy who speaks whats in his mind...open book style...My condolences to his family and may his soul rest in peace...Its a terrible terrible day for us all here..i consider gta forum as a one big family and today we lost one of our own...Respect...


----------



## tom g

*rip greg*

alt since u started it off ,I have to come back with this ...
I saw a add on the forum come get plants and fish , so I show up at his place he invites me , and starts pulling out plants and chasing fish ,u can imagine for those who know sig how tall he was , him on a ladder pulling out plants and chasing fish on a 72 gallon bowfront tank , here take he says ,im good that's plenty , take he says , take .. ok I say I stand there his upper body is in the tank chasing the last bastard fish .. when he catches him he bags him and then says to me u want this tank , take . im like damn I just bought a 75 gallon he says I give for good price I regretted saying no.. thought about it for several weeks but just had no room for it .. while I was there I admired his saltwater tank 29 biocube ..well he says u like , I said ya one day I will want to try salt , again he says come back in two weeks ..im like okkkkk shh he says don't tell wife .. two weeks later he calls me and tells me to go to crappy tire and get 5 gas cans for the water I come to his place and he tears apart the tank and gives me everything in the tank and anything he could find I would need ... GREG U ARE THE REASON I AM IN THIS HOBBY ..THANK U 
it was a pleasure to meet u and sometimes I was like what the hell are u trying to say , but u were loved by many ,who is now gonna supply the forum with equipment that is practically brand new ,since u started tanks and tore tanks down faster then superman ....
god rest your soul ,u will be missed by the community and your family


----------



## fury165

I never had the pleasure of meeting Greg, but we traded pms every so often. Call me weird, but I took great pride being called crazy by the guy I affectionately called the "crazy Russian"....I mean I must have kicked it up a notch or two if Greg thought my stuff was crazy. 

Will miss his signature phrase "go big or go home".


----------



## rburns24

-
Very sad to hear this. Condolences to his family. As many have said,
he will be missed, for sure.
-


----------



## Windowlicka

Wow, that's really terrible news. I'll truly miss that gruff, gravely-voiced old Russian bastard! 

He and I became good friends over a couple of years - I bought a ton of crap from him. He bought a ton of crap from me. We shared more than a few stories and exchanged a few experiences.

Was he stubborn? Absolutely. 
Was he Opinionated? Without a doubt. 
Was he ever wrong? Very rarely.

An absolute gentleman, and I'm truly shocked to hear this sad news, but I'm utterly honoured to have known him. 

My sincere condolences to his family (and you fellow fish-heads that knew him and speak so highly of him too).


----------



## tomsfish

Shocked to say the least. Very nice guy. RIP. Condolences to his family.


----------



## darkangel66n

So sad to hear. I only met him a few times but he was very nice. I liked his no nonsense to the point posts. He will be missed.


----------



## Taipan

*A message from Sig's Family.....*

A Message from Sig's/Greg's Family:

....."Hello all. We would like to thank you all for your kinds words. Having this forum sent to us has brought huge smiles to our faces during these tough times. Your words are appreciated more than you will ever know. We will not only miss him but the fish tanks he proudly built that we got to admire daily. Its great for us to see that this community had accepted him with open arms and allowed him to be himself.

Thank you again for your support.

The Sig family  " .....


----------



## cica

This is very very sad news. I met him a couple of times, he was a really great person. I really considered him a very good friend, and I know, everyone who met him, feels the same.
O Greg, you will be missed, rest in peace my friend.
Condolences to his family.


----------



## creature55

Wow. So incredibly shocked and saddened to hear this news. I literally just saw Sig last week when he came to my place to pick up (what else) a piece of equipment. He gave me so much solid advice throughout my time in the hobby and he truly had a personality like no other. I'll miss his special presence on this forum and in the community more than I can say. RIP Greg.


----------



## shieva

*Sad news..*

Sig always had sage advice for everyone...

My condolences to the family...


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Never knew him personally but have seen Sig's postings and what always catches my attention is his avatar of a very tattooed nasty guy ...

Condolences to his family & Rest In Peace "*Sig*" ....


----------



## Greg_o

Really sad news, condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Ryan s

Never met him, or spoke to him, but his posts and threads always caught my attention. Really shocked to hear this sad new. RIP Sig


----------



## Flexin5

that's terrible news. RIP sig.


----------



## c31979839

This made me incredibly sad hearing about Greg's passing. My condolences go out to his family and everyone affected. GTAA won't be the same without him.


----------



## rburns24

Sea MunnKey said:


> Never knew him personally but have seen Sig's postings and what always catches my attention is his avatar of a very tattooed nasty guy ...
> 
> Condolences to his family & Rest In Peace "*Sig*" ....


-
Had the same reaction when I first saw his avatar, but I bought my first frag from Greg 
and soon found out he was the opposite of the avatar.
-


----------



## qualityshrimpz

RIP Sig. Very saddened to hear of his passing.


----------



## fireangel

RIP Sig

he will be greatly missed in the community. I had the pleasure of meeting him on several occasions around town and also while picking up absolutely stunning corals from him. I remember the first time i met him. It only just clicked for me today though. the day i met Greg was also the day i met Red in passing as Red was at Gregs when i went to pick up stuff. as i learned was very much his way i left with far more then i intended on getting the first time i was there. he was insistent that i take all his corals as he was shutting the tank down the next day and had no where for them. He had a heart far larger then his stature presented. He will be greatly missed by all i am sure.


----------



## Wiccandove

RIP - what terrible news  I bought a heater from him a few months ago. My thoughts are with his family.


----------



## Yellowtang

*Rest in peace Sig*

This is very sad and shocking news, I never had the opportunity to meet him but because of his knowledge of this hobby he assisted me in purchasing several pieces of equipment for my tank. You will be missed&#8230;&#8230;...


----------



## explor3r

I don't want to say he was one of my best friends but that he still is, his body might not be around but his spirit and presence will be forever in my mind and hearth. Most of you know the type of person he was a straight shooter and as honest as a person can be.
Every time he came to visit me he always said I have to go before even stepping inside the house so I would reply to him..whats the rush MR KGB and he would give me a smile back.
Im a very touchy feeling person maybe because of my background so once in a while I used to give him a hug that I know will make him feel uncomfortable but deep inside he knew it was my way of saying I love you my unique friend.
Greg contributed so much to this community and helped so many people I know he will never be forgotten. 
R.I.P mi amigo del alma.


----------



## deeznutz

Terrible news to get. So sorry for the family and friends of Sig.
RIP in fish heaven my friend!

-deez


----------



## Jiinx

I was tinkering around in my tank and I was thinking, "hey, there's the blood shrimp he gave me. And the cleaner shrimp. And the conches. And the countless snails..." I have so many things that I've collected because Greg would always be saying, take it. I couldn't say no because, well, you don't say no to Greg! 

When I met him a couple years ago, I thought his avatar resembled his personality or appearance. And the warning sign on the front door of a menacing dog made me want to hold my kids a bit tighter. Nothing could be further from the truth. Greg invited us into our home and showed us his basement setup. If I didn't understand him, his hand gestures would make up for the missing word or two! 

He was always so welcoming. Strangers, friends, young, old...if he cared about you, you would know. He was always a gentleman and took my things to the car. If there were any questionable people across the seat, he would mumble, who are those people and watch me get into my car and drive away. Greg would also pass little candy trinkets to my kids and they'd accept, because, you just can't say no! 

My husband and I always refer affectionately to Greg, and say, would he approve of this? We should message him and see what he thinks!

I keep thinking Greg will post on this thread saying, what is this? I'm still here planning my new 250 plus gallon wall to wall tank!

You'll be missed, Sig!


----------



## poy

Rest in peace my friend, you will be missed!

Best advice he wrote in my nano tank thread, go bigger!


----------



## Jmbret

*I can't believe.*

It is with profound sadness that I hear this horrible news and find myself writing this message to you. It was not but 2 weeks ago I eagerly jumped on the opportunity to tell you that your advice to me from 2 years prior had turned out to come 100% true. Interesting how after 2 years without much contact aside from reading your posts online and a visit here and there for a frag, I was brought back to all the wonderful advice and reef lessons you had given to me. I realized that there was someone who told me I would find myself in this situation two years ago and remembering that it was you filled me with so much joy! I am grateful I had a chance to say thank you to you, but deeply saddened by your passing.

Thank you my friend for letting me into your home and inspiring me with your stories and journey through our shared hobby. Your love for this hobby inspired me. I remember like it was yesterday the first time coming into your home and seeing your plumbing go through the floor to the basement and thinking to myself this guy must be crazy. I left your home that day thinking this is definitely the level of crazy I want to be!

I will never forget how wonderful and unique your character was. You had a mean looking shell but behind it you revealed to me a generous, caring and intelligent human being. You lived a life of hard truths and in a world with so much uncertainty a visit with you was always so refreshing. I always left your place with a huge smile on my face. I am grateful for all your help and for sharing your love of reef keeping with me.

May peace be upon you and may your memory be a blessing.

I will miss you Greg!


----------



## PaulF757

I only found out last night. Very sad news indeed. Super nice guy, he will be missed. There's a part of Sig in my tank as well. 

RIP my friend.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Wow,
Quite shocked, haven't seen him since my store, but a good character for sure.
RIP


----------



## Mikeylikes

Wow ... Sad news indeed. Was looking forward to meeting him one day. His candor and unique way of getting his point across will surely be missed.

RIP and condolences to the family.


----------



## duckhams

I just saw him a few weeks ago, I can't believe it. His experience and input will be sorely missed here. My deepest sympathies to his family and friends.


----------



## kouma

RIP Sig. I havent met you or talked to you much and your avatar was always intimidating to me, but you sound like a great guy from all the comments people have said. I regret not meeting before.


----------



## notclear

I heard from March not long ago about Greg's passing, really very sad and shocked. RIP, you will be missed.


----------



## Patwa

Just read this now.

Never met the guy and only knew him from his blunt, to-the-point posts. But from what I read here, he was obviously REALLY well loved and adored. 

Always a sad story to lose one of our own. RIP

z


----------



## do_0b

RIP Sig my condolences.


----------



## Sunstar

I am sorry I did not notice this earlier. I know when I set my pico up he basically said I should change things up - in his blunt style. I have changed things up and i was wondering recently - I had not seen him about. very sad. Sorry to see you go, Big guy, wish I could have met you.


----------



## lloydj

Wow I had no idea of his passing....

Was at his place last summer. 5 minute conversation turned into two hours lol.


Great guy and will be sadly missed.

Condolences to his family and friends.


Lloyd


----------



## Marz

I wasn't sure if I should post as I didn't have the opportunity of getting to know Greg well. What I can say is that when I started my new build thread and we were pm'ing back and forth he finally said "call me and we can talk better". 

What I expected to be a short conversation turned into a wonderfully long conversation about how to approach building a tank, about how to enjoy the hobby, but most importantly, sage advice from a stranger whom I had never met, but was willing to help me. Although many may think this common, for me in my travels, Greg was a rare breed for sure. I am sure that outside this hobby he had the same affect on people as he had by all the responses here as well as his impact on me.

Rest in Peace Sig


----------



## Chris S

I've been out of the hobby for a bit now, but remember when Greg was just getting into it. I just heard about this the other day from wtac.

When I worked at Sea U Marine, I saw him probably more often than his wife would like to know.

Rough around the edges, but one of those salt of the earth guys. His passing is a blow to this community - his passion towards it, whether it be love or hate, and his desire to learn, will be hard to match.

All the best to his family and to those of you who were lucky enough to call him a friend.


----------



## Taipan

.....Hey man...we miss you too  I hope you and your family are well.


----------



## teemee

Chris S said:


> I've been out of the hobby for a bit now, but remember when Greg was just getting into it. I just heard about this the other day from wtac.
> 
> When I worked at Sea U Marine, I saw him probably more often than his wife would like to know.
> 
> Rough around the edges, but one of those salt of the earth guys. His passing is a blow to this community - his passion towards it, whether it be love or hate, and his desire to learn, will be hard to match.
> 
> All the best to his family and to those of you who were lucky enough to call him a friend.


Chris.... SUM was never the same after you left. Greg would be the first person to say it. I hope you're well. ~margaret


----------



## disman_ca

Very sad news, he will be missed for sure and I'm glad to have had the opportunity to interact with him. He was very helpful to me and from what I read many others.


----------



## Taipan

*In Memoriam.....*

A year ago today; a valued friend, fellow reefer and hobbyist passed away. For those that had the opportunity to cross paths with Greg; you either walked away in disbelief at his bluntness or embraced his unfiltered penchant for being politically incorrect. He changed Display Tanks and Sump Designs more than some of us changed socks. He took us on one adventure after another (for some of us; this included road trips to the aquarium manufacturer&#8230;.in the dead of winter&#8230;..at the crack of dawn - as you held on for dear life as he drove). He shared with us his highs and lows&#8230;.and even his frustrations. We learned from him. His impulsiveness for purchases one minute, cascaded to re-selling for pennies on the dollar - his loss was someone else's gain.

We all choose to celebrate, grieve/mourn in our own respective ways. Today I choose to share with you some of his Display pictures (of which he was never satisfied with - most people would have envied). I have also chosen to finally open a bottle of Russian vodka that he gave me (typical of him) before his timely passing.

In memoriam; I find it fitting to resurrect one of his original Display tanks that I had managed to track down.....

http://bigthink.com/videos/john-cleese-on-political-correctness

"Человека узнаешь, когда с ним пуд соли съешь."


----------



## rburns24

-
Always enjoyed seeing Greg. He had a genorosity of spirit that was very attractive .
-


----------



## coldmantis

What terrible news, Sig inspired me to upgrade my 2g pico when I started a reef tank with his honest comments but true.


----------



## wtac

RIP Greg!

A diamond in the rough and worth more in that state than refined.

Miss ya you cantakerous, vodka chugging, chain smoking friend!


----------



## cica

Rest in piece Greg, we miss you!


----------



## clubsoda

Rest in peace Greg, I've never dealt or met you but you seemed like someone very valuable in this hobby and beloved by many members here. Hope all the best for your loved ones knowing you're watching over them.

And I hope you have a kickass tank too in heaven


----------



## characinfan

So sad that he is gone. He always posted interesting stuff and had a lot of experience to share.


----------



## tom g

*sig*

thank u red for keeping his memory alive ..great pics greg always had great tanks , really never kept them long enough but as fast as he started a tank up he was shutting it down .. and having fire sales ..

I often wonder how greg would have dealt with our summer fiasco with a recently banned member , would of been pretty hiliarious to hear his views ..

rip greg..............


----------



## CoralPatron

Hello,
I did not know Grisha, but by the comments seems like he was a real great dude!
May his soul rest in peace. I hope he was around a hundred years old


----------



## kamal

RIP Greg, I had the pleasure of meeting him numerous times nothing but good words about the man.


----------



## Orangutran

I bought a nem from him. First time I bought something from a fellow forum member. He scared me at first then I liked him. Lol I tried to buy a coral off him another time, but he said no cus it wasn't the healthiest and knew I was a newb. What a guy!

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimchi24

I gotta say, I have never personally met Greg. I read a lot of his posts though as his presence is ever-known here. Even though we did not have an opportunity to cross paths, this is very upsetting news. It is hard to fathom a death in the community, especially one that has influenced the hobby so much. My condolences go out to the friends and family of Greg and may he rest in peace


----------



## DamFish

Red, I too thank you very much for keeping the memory alive. I was just reading some of his PM's that I can't delete. And Tom, Thank you for the smiles your memory's brought and the literal Laugh out loud at the thought of Grisha doing battle in the summer fiasco.
Rest in peace my friend



tom g said:


> thank u red for keeping his memory alive ..great pics greg always had great tanks , really never kept them long enough but as fast as he started a tank up he was shutting it down .. and having fire sales ..
> 
> I often wonder how greg would have dealt with our summer fiasco with a recently banned member , would of been pretty hiliarious to hear his views ..
> 
> rip greg..............


----------



## Rookie2013

Didn't get to meet him in person but his comments from previous posts have been straight up without any grey area. I wish I would have got a chance to meet such a great guy who has impacted so many GTA reefers. RIP Sig.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kweli

I know this is an old one (just cruising the forums since my aqua departure)

Really sad to hear that Sig passed away. I remember selling him frags when he first started to get into the salt water hobby. I think a week or two later he had already upgraded his tank and once again a month or two later... He was a great guy



From my feedback: 
Very friendly guy, good communication, was pleasure doing business. Good price	
Buyer sig(119)	12-30-2010


----------

